# Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 No sound



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

I just installed a new set of Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 speakers with a sub. No sound LED light does not come on. Here's what I've done so far. Checked all my connections. "Check". Removed drivers and reinstalled new ones. "Check". Check all my settings in Control Panel. "Check". Running 64bit Windows 7 Home Premium. Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Platinum soundcard. Tried different inputs on my soundcard. "Check". Tried onboard sound. "Check". Still no sound. Please help.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

One thing you haven't checked, or at least haven't mentioned - an alternative set of speakers to determine whether or not the new Klipsch ones are faulty?


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

I also contacted Klipsch support and they asked me to connect my headphones to the controller. I connected my headphones to my soundcard and that works. I was getting music. I then connected my headphones to the controller, which I didn't know what he was referring to at first, and I could just barely hear a very faint sound of music. You probably know what the tech rep meant by the controller, but just to make sure, it was the Klipsch speaker with the controls on it. So, once I informed the tech rep of the faint sound, he told me that I'd have to return them because they were probably faulty. If you have any suggestions for me to maybe avoid having to send the speakers back I would appreciate it.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Aside from ensuring they are powering on, no. They sound faulty.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: [SOLVED] Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 No sound*

I just received the new preamp controller replacement that Klipsch sent me and had no problem removing the supposedly faulty one and installing the new one. Well, the speakers are still not working. So, I conducted a small test. I removed the "green" input jack from the speakers from the back of my sound card and plugged in my headphones. Sure enough, I'm getting wall-to-wall music. So, that would mean my sound card is okay. Next, I plugged in my headphones into the speaker's headphone jack. No sound. There are two inputs on the controller. So, I tried plugging my headphones into the second input on the speakers and I do get some sound. The sound is of poor quality and low with the volume turned all the way up. Also, the LED light on the front of the controller does not come on. Why aren't they working? Help.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If the LED isn't lit on the speakers, my first thought would be the speakers are faulty (power circuitry or the control circuitry).


----------

